# Xorg-server ohne Hal [gelöst]

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, 

nachdem ich jetz ein neues System aufgesetzt habe, möchte ich mir einen X-server bauen.

Gibt es aktuell ATI-Treiber für Xorg 1.8, ist der schon einigermassen stabil odre soll ich 1.7 nehmen?

Ich nutze nur die alten  Ps2  Maus und Tastatur auf altem Rechner und würde gerne auf hal verzichten, udev nicht nutzen, sondern einfach 

in der make.conf  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" haben.

Geht das überhaupt noch und wenn ja, was muss ich beachten?

Reicht  USE="-hal" in die make.conf zu setzen

Welche Einträge muss ich verändern, damit Xorg nicht udev nutzt?

Danke schonmal für die AntwortLast edited by Gentoo-kid on Thu Sep 09, 2010 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Treborius

zu den treibern kann ich nichts sagen, nach dem linux desaster vor 2 jahren kaufe ich nur noch nvidia

zu hal und udev :

was willst du denn statt uvdev nehmen? das alte static-dev?

wohin willst du eigentlich? ein kde//gnome ohne hal/udev?

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ich würde udev gerne drinnlassen, hal rausnehmen. 

Aber ich weiss noch nicht genau, wie das genze funktioniert:

Ist udev  nur für die Erkennung von Geräten zuständig, muss es die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund laufen oder  kann man es abschalten, wenn man es nicht braucht?

Ich will auf einem alten Rechner ein schlankes Basissystem einrichten,von dem aus man weiterbasteln kann.

(mit tar auf andere festplatten rüberkopieren für Freunde oder um selbst mal was auszuprobieren) 

fluxbox oder pekwm, dvd-brenner, alter Monitor keinen Drucker/Scanner, alte PS2 Mouse und Tastatur.

Das einzige, was ab und zu mal hotgeplugt wird ist ein USB-Stick, selten mal eine SATA-Platte.

----------

## musv

Udev brauchst du sowieso, da Dein Gentoo darauf basiert. 

Und ab xorg-1.8 brauchst du "-hal" gar nicht zu setzen, da HAL seit xorg-1.8 sowieso nicht mehr von xorg benutzt wird. 

Zur Frage, ob 1.7 oder 1.8:

Bei mir läuft die 1.8 schon seit Wochen/Monaten? ohne Probleme.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Klahr, dann udev, kein hal.

Aber man liest immer mal was über ATI-Treiber, die nicht funktionieren, bzw die es nochnicht  für xorg 1.8 gibt.  

Die posts, die ich dazu gefunden habe, sind schon ein paar Monate alt.

Gibt es da aktuelle Erfahrungen

----------

## firefly

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Klahr, dann udev, kein hal.
> 
> Aber man liest immer mal was über ATI-Treiber, die nicht funktionieren, bzw die es nochnicht  für xorg 1.8 gibt.  
> 
> Die posts, die ich dazu gefunden habe, sind schon ein paar Monate alt.
> ...

 

Die ati-treiber 10.7 und 10.8 unterstützen den xorg-server 1.8

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und ab xorg-1.8 brauchst du "-hal" gar nicht zu setzen, da HAL seit xorg-1.8 sowieso nicht mehr von xorg benutzt wird.

 

Na endlich! Weg mit HAL  :Wink:  !

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Jetzt habe ich, nach Austausch der Grafikkarte den Xorg-server 1.7  ohne Hal installiert.

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

Anscheinend ist  keinen twm und kein xterm mehr standardmässig dabei, also kam rxvt als konsole  drauf.

Als Fenstermanager habe ich mir pekwm  draufgemacht, fand ihn leicht und fluxbox kenne ich schon.

Dann habe ich die Einträge in der xorg.conf entsprechend abgeändert. 

Soweit, so gut, ich komme auch in die Xsession rein, es startet mir auch irgendetwas, jedenfalls sehe ich einen Mauszeiger, den ich auch bewegen kann.

Leider noch nicht mehr:  kein Menu und weder xrvt, noch sonst etwas, um wieder rauszukommen.

 :Question: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Soweit, so gut, ich komme auch in die Xsession rein, es startet mir auch irgendetwas, jedenfalls sehe ich einen Mauszeiger, den ich auch bewegen kann.
> 
> Leider noch nicht mehr:  kein Menu und weder xrvt, noch sonst etwas, um wieder rauszukommen.
> 
> 

 Schau mal hier: Das X-Server Konfigurations HOWTO - 3.5 Verwenden von startx

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Habe ich doch genau nach der Anleitung gemacht.

Es scheint aber irgend etwas nicht funktioniert zu haben, die Frage ist nur, wo der Fehler liegt, bzw wo er schonmal nicht liegen kann.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Jetzt habe ich, nach Austausch der Grafikkarte den Xorg-server 1.7  ohne Hal installiert.
> 
> # env-update
> 
> # source /etc/profile
> ...

 Wenn Du mit startx startest, dann solltest Du auch die .xinitrc des Users oder die globale anschauen und eventuell anpassen. Als letzte Zeile müßte pekwm in der ~/.xinitrc so z.B.:

```
xsetroot -solid Grey40   # Hintergrundfarbe

rxvt &   # RXVT Terminal

pekwm
```

drinstehen. Damit sollte PekWM auch starten.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Genauso steht es ja drinn.

Die Maus habe ich auch, aber weder Terminal noch pekwm-Menu habe ich.

----------

## Louisdor

Stehen denn auf der Konsole (tty1) von der aus Du startx eingibst, wenn Du aus X wieder zurück auf die Konsole kommst, irgendwelche Meldungen?

Ansonsten würde ich versuchen pekwm nochmal neu zu installieren.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ok, irgendetwas ist bei der Xorg-installation anders gewesen.

Xterm war nicht standardmässig dabei, twm nicht.

Den Ordner gibt es nicht:                                            

```
  /usr/share/X11/app-defaults/
```

Die Dateien finde ich nicht,                                          

```
  /.Xdefaults
```

Den Ordner bzw die Pakete  habe ich nachinstalliert:   

```
 /usr/share/fonts/corefonts
```

Fehlermeldung nachdem ich X verlassen habe, was mit   strg alt backspace   nicht ging, aber über einen Umweg mit   strg alt F5 :

```
 rxvt can't load font 7x14  aber einen Ordner/Datei zum ändern der Konfiguration von ihm habe ich nicht gefunden. 
```

Ausserdem habe ich baselayout2 und openrc, vieleicht gibt es da ein Fehler?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Den Ordner gibt es nicht:
> 
> ```
> /usr/share/X11/app-defaults/
> ```
> ...

 

Käme hier zb aus 

```
$ qfile /usr/share/X11/app-defaults

x11-apps/xmessage (/usr/share/X11/app-defaults)

x11-apps/bitmap (/usr/share/X11/app-defaults)

sys-apps/groff (/usr/share/X11/app-defaults)
```

----------

## Falmer

Das ein paar Pakete nicht mehr in der Standard-X-Installation dabei sind, hindert doch eigentlich nicht daran sie nachträglich zu installieren.

Habe ich am Wochenende gerade auch wieder mal getan.

```
emerge -av twm xterm xclock
```

vielleicht zusätzlich gleich noch

```
emerge -av xload xeyes xcalc
```

Die ersten Pakete brauchst Du zum fehlerfreien Ausführen von startx ohne weitere Einstellungen.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Das will ich ja grade nicht, rxvt kann alles, was ich will und ist schön klein, xclock, twm sind wirklich hässlich.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Und gelöst, nach editieren v Xorg-conf, nachinstallieren verschiedener Schriften und erstellen einiger Ordner und files.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ab xorg-1.8 brauchst du "-hal" gar nicht zu setzen, da HAL seit xorg-1.8 sowieso nicht mehr von xorg benutzt wird. 
> 
> 

 

echt? wie geil, ich hab dieses HAL gedöns nie gemocht, es hat nie funktioniert und ohne einen Notebook oder anderen Rechner im selben Subnetz mit SSH musste man einen neustart machen, bis diese policy Datein richtig waren.

Wieso fliegt das raus? Wieso dann überhaupt den Aufwand, hal zu unterstützen?

----------

## Necoro

Ab xorg-1.10 haben sie denn sicherlich Support für "Yet another abstraction layer", der ab 1.11 mandatory wird ... und den sie ab 1.13 wieder rauskanten... usw usf  :Razz:  *scnr*

----------

## musv

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Wieso fliegt das raus? Wieso dann überhaupt den Aufwand, hal zu unterstützen?

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_(software)

"Wenn du merkst, dass du auf einem toten Pferd reitest, dann steig ab. "

Nur wurden eben mehr als 5 Jahre gebraucht, um dem Pferd überhaupt erstmal das Laufen beizubringen. Dadurch fiel das Absteigen natürlich etwas schwieriger.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, wisst ihr, wie ich einstellen kann, das die Bilder (im Browser -> Opera ) heller angezeigt werden?

dort geht es wohl nicht, also muesste es in xorg eine ewinstellung geben?

Danke schonmal.

----------

